# Overseas Adoption Family group, N. Ireland



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi everyone
I facilitate an overseas adoption family group who meet quarterly outside Belfast, in Northern Ireland, usually on a Saturday afternoon (parents and children). There is a bouncy castle, ride on toys, Nintendo Wii game and play park for the children. I am keen to develop the group to reach other overseas adopters into N. Ireland. The aim of the group is networking, friendship and support. We have also recently received some funding, through Adoption UK, for parent support evenings on various topics associated with overseas adoption e.gs. cultural development, attachment, schooling etc. If you have adopted from abroad and live in N. Ireland then please get in touch. Best for now
Sharon Davidson ([email protected])​


----------

